# European eventing championships on TV.



## neddy man (31 August 2019)

Saturday 1st September 9am channel 601 live coverage.


----------



## Sandstone1 (31 August 2019)

1st Sept is sunday?


----------



## neddy man (31 August 2019)

Oops do do moment SATURDAY 31st August , sorry ,thanks S.


----------



## Tiddlypom (31 August 2019)

Thanks for the tip, itâ€™s on the BBC red button which is channel 981 on Sky. Coverage starts at 8.45am.


----------



## neddy man (31 August 2019)

Sunday 1st Occtober channel 601 10am morning session of the showjumping section, 12-40pm afternoon session of theshowjumping section Then on BBC2 at 4-15 till 6pm are highlights of the competition.


----------



## neddy man (31 August 2019)

Its on now, for 5 and 3/4 hours


----------



## fetlock (31 August 2019)

I bet that log into the water is influential. I need Diocalm after just looking at that one.


----------



## Sasanaskyex (31 August 2019)

fetlock said:



			I bet that log into the water is influential. I need Diocalm after just looking at that one.
		
Click to expand...

And yet they just popped over it like it was nothing...I've been having nightmares about diagonal hanging logs into water since Barbury, you couldn't get me over that for all the money in the world.


----------



## Orangehorse (31 August 2019)

I saw most of this, and got through a huge pile of ironing too.

Have to say that the commentary was a little bit â€¦......â€¦â€¦. boring.  It was OK, technically interesting by Harry Meade but it certainly lacked the humour of the Mike Tucker/Ian Stark days.


----------



## splashgirl45 (31 August 2019)

i found harry's commentary a bit odd, he seemed to be talking as though he was on radio and was describing what was happening as if we couldnt see it,  got on my nerves in the end...


----------



## Velcrobum (31 August 2019)

Watching on i.player and have discovered the XC numbers they are wearing are XC start numbers not competition numbers. Why oh why is this being done as have leaderboard on one tab and i.player on another tab and could not understand why an early competitor was stopped abruptly on course. Turns out she missed a fence (silly girl) but her competition number was 72 not the XC bib number. Bah humbug etc etc etc............


----------



## Chiffy (1 September 2019)

I watched most of yesterday. Not keen on Harryâ€™s commentary. I agree he says things that you can see and he seems to want to squeeze in all his knowledge!
You have explained something to me Velcro. Someone rang me up and I was watching on silent when two in a row fell at the painted bird in the water. I saw that they were 17 and 18 or maybe 18 and 19. When I looked them up, I couldnâ€™t find them!


----------



## hobo (1 September 2019)

Thank you Velcrobum I wondered what made her get stopped but guessed when she slapped her head that she may have missed a fence I also thought the stop was a bit brave/stupid of the steward as the horse was near enough locked on to the fence.
I also missed Mike Tucker he brought it alive though I did laugh at one of harry's comment that was straight out of one of my lessons I could hear my instructor in the room.


----------



## Velcrobum (1 September 2019)

Wow what a total nail biter and wonderful competition!!!!!!


----------



## Patchworkpony (1 September 2019)

Why do the riders have a toy animal on their shoulder?


----------



## Sasanaskyex (1 September 2019)

Thatâ€™s Willberry Patchworkpony! Google Willberry Wonder Pony, he likes to join riders xc to raise money to beat cancer â˜ºï¸


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 September 2019)

I dont watch eventing ever, as in once every few years if I happen to catch it on tv in passing and I have 5mins to spare.

Caught 5mins just now of the xc and walked away. Kitty King slamming on her horses back and sawing its mouth of. Then the French guy after her was all over the shop. 

I think I will stick to racing where I expecr some bad riding at all levels let alone the top tier!


----------



## timbobs (1 September 2019)

Is there a way to catch up with the full XC coverage? I can only find highlights on iplayer!


----------



## scotlass (1 September 2019)

I quite enjoyed the BBC coverage.  Nick Luck is warming on me, even if he doesn't have the technical experience of Mike Tucker / Ian Stark.  Harry Meade came over as a bit robotic.

Seemed to be repeated a few times during both the XC and showjumping coverage about this being the time for Oliver Townend to be a "team player".   

Favourite round in the showjumping was Sweden's Louise Romeike and Waikiki 207.  Lovely, honest looking horse who went round in a super rhythm.


----------



## Velcrobum (2 September 2019)

timbobs said:



			Is there a way to catch up with the full XC coverage? I can only find highlights on iplayer!
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully this should work
https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p07lr6s8/european-eventing-championships-2019-cross-country


----------

